# Joes Crab Shack



## vipgraphx (Feb 6, 2012)

Just a few pictures of Joes Crab Shack. Nice building with loads of potential.




side  by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




front by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




close front by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## mistermonday (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice shots in daylight. I bet they would look spectacular at sundown or later.
Regards, Murray


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's my take:

#1 composition  is weak, highlights are a bit blown in sky. 

#2 my eye immediately goes to the blown sky to the upper left. 

#3 strongest from a composition standpoint. Very warm as compared with the rest of the set.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 7, 2012)

Picture one is my personal favorite, but I would have preferred a crop to remove the brick portion on the right, as the wood just has a certain "feel" to it.  Pictures 2 & 3 just don't do much for me.  BTW, how's the food there?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 7, 2012)

Is that the one near Clearwater, FL


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 7, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Picture one is my personal favorite, but I would have preferred a crop to remove the brick portion on the right, as the wood just has a certain "feel" to it.  Pictures 2 & 3 just do much for me.  BTW, how's the food there?


 I thought about cropping it in tighter . I wish I did not gut off the top of that wood portion. Well I am not huge on seafood and have been once. I have not gone back.





2WheelPhoto said:


> Is that the one near Clearwater, FL


It's in Tucson AZ.


----------

